# Butsy's Blog :)



## butsy (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, so i am going to try to write in this blog often enough. i'm not on the computer very much but will try to update as often as i can , i'm graduating highschool this year and going to college for criminologie in the fall. i currently have three pets (sorry about the picture quality, i use my blackberry as a camera!) :


Gus - my one year old yorkie. he is suck a big baby, but gets along great with the other pets ! 






i have a 14 year old female cat named o'malie, although she is old she is still very active and loooves attention !:





i have two other dogs that live with my dad.. i could not bring them with me because they are extremely aggressive towards animals and people. they are both shar-peis. the females name is zeeva, she is the blue one. and the male is brody:









and of cours my bunny Butsy  she is going to be two this summer, she is a albino minilop and is completely blind out of one eye and only sees around 70% from the other. she has come a very long way in the last two years and i love her to death !! i am planning on bonding her in a few years when i move out since i live in a small app. and still live with my mom. here she is :





and of cours there is me :biggrin: :




i hope you enjoy my blog


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

[align=center]Ohhh yay you started a blog! 8D Looking forward to more!

Do all shar-peis have a tendency to be aggressive (like how the Akita is labelled), or is that just their personalities? =O I'm just curious, I've never seen a Shar-pei in real life!

You're very pretty 8D


----------



## butsy (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I decided to write a blog  , well they were bred to fight, so it is very important to socialise them, we did when they were young but unfortunatly they are still very aggresive.. I live in nb canada and we got them shipped from florida, so we don't know to much how they were raised before getting them. I think that is a big issue. All shar-peis I know are people aggresiv exept one. So they aren't for everyone !! And thank you


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 15, 2011)

Ooh Butsy is so cute! My boyfriend has a cat that is 12 and he acts like he's no older than 2  he's also an attention hog  And I agree with Bailee, you are very pretty!


----------



## butsy (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeaa, that's why I love cats so much, they act like kittens all they lives  sometimes I think she's gunna live forever ! Haha, thanks so much !


----------



## butsy (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, so im in the middle of building a new cage for butsy in my room, because right now shes in the living room and my mom smokes in there .. the plan is to build it, and ontop of her cage willl be little cubbies for my clothes. i've started today but will have to continue tomorrow. hopefully this will work out better for her, she will of cours have my whole bedroom exept at night because my dog sleeps with me so i dont want him bugging her or going in her litter box when im sleeping !!!:expressionless, im going to have to go get more supplies tomorrow !



anyways, ive noticed on butsys back feet, tuffs of hair sticking out, and they are almost matts, like really hard... and i cant pull them out ! i think they hurt because whenever i go to touch them she hoppes away !! i hope i dont need to bring her to a groomer... any suggestions?


----------



## butsy (Apr 17, 2011)

well, i didnt get to go to the store today to finish butsy's cage .. she's really liking it in my room tho .. shes figured out she can hop on my bed ! shes a completely different rabbit when shes on my bed ! she lets me pick her up and snuggles a lot ! although she is truly pissed at me for moving her cage in a different room. she wont even eat her greens around me !! here's a pic of the cage up to now, obviously not finished.. i still have to make the second level and stuff :







(again dont mind the picture quality!)

here's her pouting. lol






just a few seconds ago while she was pouting i put her on my bed to cheer her up. but that was not a succes. she decided she felt like peeing right on my bed. :grumpy: oh well, my fault i guess ! this picture kinda reminds me how fat she is getting, i think i will put her on a diet starting tomorrow. cant hurt !


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 17, 2011)

Awww she is so cute! Haha bunnies can be so temperamental sometimes  but I'm sure she'll get used to her cage soon enough

I know what you mean about the cats, sometimes I think Tom will keep going well into his 20's. Or maybe that's me secretly hoping he will. Him and I struck up a bond pretty fast so I will be really sad if he started showing his age.


----------



## Violet23 (Apr 18, 2011)

she's not fat, just pleasantly plump  and its the same her for old cats acting like they are still kittens, my family has a cat that is almost 14 and acts like she's queen of the world, lol. and if i get the laser pointer out they ALL act like the kittens at heart they are


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 18, 2011)

love your blog and all of your beautiful animals good luck with college hun!!


----------



## butsy (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Hopefully I'll be able to finish it tonight, things keep comming up! I brought butsy out to the living room and it was so sad, she ran straight to the corner where her cage was and did a dead bunny flop! I feel so bad, she isn't even running around, she's just laying there ! She's such a drama queen  I think she's starting to calm down a bit now ! If its nice out tomorrow I'm going to bring her outside I think !


----------



## butsy (Apr 21, 2011)

things arent going so great lately  Butsy is soo mad at me and i have lost all her trust... she hates being picked up and i have no choice to pick her up to bring her in the living room for her daily exercise.... she stomps whenever i come close and pees and poops all over my bed.. even started chewing on my mattress.. i am considering re-homing her becuase i know she is so unhappy.. but i reaaaly dont want her.. no one would ever understand her the way i do and i really love her.. we are moving later this summer so hopefully, she will be happyer in the new house.. i just hope she doesnt get really depressed.. i know she is stressed out because she is losing a lottttt of fur.. shes not happy in there. but i think i will tough it out for a bit longer, it may sound selfish but i have to try to gain her trust again .. dont know whats gunna happen, but wish us luck ..


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

[align=center]Good luck, I really hope things go well with Butsy, Tiffany.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cute bunny even when pouting.


----------

